# Am I doing things right?



## sabian (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have just joined as I have been reading threads on here for a while now and would really like some advice 
I just got my first 2 budgies ever about a month ago, I would put them from what i've read at about a year old, however where I got them told me they were already relatively hand tame.
I have named them Bob and Kevin  And Bob is the little rascal where as Kevin is the shy one.
They have always come onto my hand no problem, they now step up, Kevin loves a little scratch where as Bob nips at me if I do it to him -.-
They have both come out their cage before, Bob a few time and Kevin only once, as I sit in my room with their cage door open and let them come out in their own time.
Bob sings like a dream and it puts a huge smile on my face, whereas Kevin can be a bit quiet however when he starts he goes for it :') 
I would like to think because they do all of this they are starting to see me as a friend instead of a threat, however, unless I get them to step up on my finger or have millet, they won't just come up to me, and when they're out of their cage they seem pretty scared (understandably), but even a little bit of me? however I would want them to see me as a safe place also 

After this long message what I really am getting at is do you think things are going okay? And what would be your next approach?

Thank you for reading this long message  xx


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's natural for them to be wary of you still after a short time. A month seems like ages but really, it's not such a long time. 
Because you have two birds, they are likely to bond with one another more than they will with you. The progress you have made with them is really great and you should be pleased. Not all budgies will become super tame and friendly and as you've already discovered, their different personalities means they will do different things. 

If you want to have a tame budgie, you would be best to try and spend some one on one time with Bob. Kevin might relax a little more if he watches you interact. 
But you should not worry, you're doing great.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Sabian, welcome to talk budgies. Everything you describe sound's very normal. Being somewhat tame will certainly help you but working with two who have each other makes thing's tougher usually too. We have a lot of good taming/training info here that can help you make progress. Sound's like Kevin isn't too afraid if he let's you give him scratches, none of my four budgies has any interest in that kind of contact...


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I've never owned more than one budgie at any given time but I think Therm's advice is good advice. I know if I didn't spend one on one time with my budgie she wouldn't be the character she is today. I do know it takes time and patience! Good luck!!!


----------



## sabian (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you guys for replying so quickly!
And definitely agree with one on one time with Bob, that shouldn't be hard as he normally comes out of the cage on his own anyway, I think Kevin see's him as a security blanket.
And I know they are bonded together already as I was originally only going to get one budgie to tame first but when I picked out Bob she said Kevin came in with them and they were already together and I didn't want to separate them.

Once again though, thank you for replying and your advice is so appreciated!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Time and patience are a huge factor in training and bonding, also remember budgies are like people they all their own unique personalities and some love interacting more than others. To me the first and more important rule is Enjoy your budgies for themselves, I love how they interact and form the close friendships between each other. Sometimes they remind me of a little old married couple sitting together all happy or having the occasional whinge !.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums  

As mentioned, as long as you work with them on a daily basis and work on trust building, they should come around. It sounds like they've already bonded quite well with you, considering you've only had them for a month. I'm sure as they grow with you they'll learn to love you even more  

Both of them sound like quite adorable little guys, feel free to share some pictures when you get a chance and never forget to ask any questions you may have 

Hope to see you around and it's great to have you on the forums with us! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It sounds like you are doing just fine. :hug:

Take a look at these links as well as the other stickies at the top of the Training and Bonding section of the forum.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

